# Miner's Landing



## The Barbarian (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 17, 2016)

Nice image.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 18, 2016)

Very nice.  

Dave


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 18, 2016)

perhaps its my monitors but seems like a decided blue cast, especially visible on boats.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 19, 2016)

Yes.   Definitely a cool cast to the scene.    Maybe I'll redo with a little more yellow in the mix.    But that's how it looked to me when I did the shot, and I always have a hard time moving past that.


----------

